# WoC Warhounds



## Warpaint (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm a fairly new player still trying to get a few of the rules down. I have a few games under my belt and only, atm, play with my other rookie friend for the time being. I was wondering if anyone has any tactica the could share for using Warhounds. I only field the when I have a few extra point to spend. So far in just about every game I've used them, they've been completely useless but its very likely that I'm not using them like I should. Any tips or are they even worth taking along? Thank you!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Warhounds have several very useful roles:

(1) cheap initial deployment drops: you can put down small units of warhounds first to force your opponent to reveal where they are putting their units. Because warhounds are cheap it does not matter if they end up in a poor position and die.

(2) Redirecting charges: a Warhound unit placed diagonally can, for example, bait frenzied troops into charging diagonally across the front of your lines, exposing their flank or ending up unable to charge a more valuable unit. Again, because they are cheap it does not matter if they die.

(3) Threatening static shooting: while a warhound unit is no match for many rank-and-file melee units, it has the speed and punch to race up the flank and kill warmachines or small shooting units. Even if they die, it will often delay shooting at other units while they advance.


----------

